# The Best Camp



## nativejammer (May 16, 2006)

who do you think has the best camp out there? gracie,team punishment, ect.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

MFS. End of discussion :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Based on the champs as well as other great fighters that they have produced, I would have to say that it is a close race between Chute Boxe, MFS, Team Quest and Brazilian Top Team. I realy can't pick one out of those four, but I would say that they are the top four right now.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

yeah, those are really 4 great camps!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'd say in the pride organzation chute box. They dominate in pride but you don't see them in many other organiztions. Then I'd say mfs in the ufc. If horn stayed at 185 and beat franklin they have top contenders in almost every catagory. SYlvia heavyweight, horn middle and hughes welterweight.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

MFS is pretty deadly.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

moldy said:


> I'd say in the pride organzation chute box. They dominate in pride but you don't see them in many other organiztions. Then I'd say mfs in the ufc. If horn stayed at 185 and beat franklin they have top contenders in almost every catagory. SYlvia heavyweight, horn middle and hughes welterweight.


If Liddel went to the ground with Horn, it would be Horn Lt. Heavyweight. but that didn't happen. And liddel knew better.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

moldy said:


> I'd say in the pride organzation chute box. They dominate in pride but you don't see them in many other organiztions. Then I'd say mfs in the ufc. If horn stayed at 185 and beat franklin they have top contenders in almost every catagory. SYlvia heavyweight, horn middle and hughes welterweight.


Dont' forget about "Lil Evil". I would love to see Pulver back in the UFC's LW division.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> If Liddel went to the ground with Horn, it would be Horn Lt. Heavyweight. but that didn't happen. And liddel knew better.


I completely agree.


----------



## Past m' Prime (May 14, 2006)

Horn went to the ground enough for at least 2 guys in their last encounter. Militich and Chute are tops


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> If Liddel went to the ground with Horn, it would be Horn Lt. Heavyweight. but that didn't happen. And liddel knew better.


chuck could have went up down all around wit horn , chuck is so much better of a fighter tha horn is...u gotta stick wit ur bread and butter


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Past m' Prime said:


> Horn went to the ground enough for at least 2 guys in their last encounter. Militich and Chute are tops


i couldnt agree more...if there was a big fight between teams, like a battle royal, who would win? tuff one


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> chuck could have went up down all around wit horn , chuck is so much better of a fighter tha horn is...u gotta stick wit ur bread and butter


I beg to disagree with that one. Yes. chuck is a killer. but I believe horn could have him again on the ground.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> I beg to disagree with that one. Yes. chuck is a killer. but I believe horn could have him again on the ground.


I disagree with you, friend. Chuck is a killer, and it's easier for a stand-up fighter to keep it standing, then a ground fighter to keep it on the ground. Chuck is the man. The end.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I thought you were saying that if it was a ground game, chuck would still kill him. No stand up. That is where I differ. Horn is the man on the ground.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Liddell won because he is a big LHW fighter with a great sprawl and K.O. power. Horn on the other hand has always belonged in the MW division, maybe even WW if you look at the fact that in his last fight as a MW he still didn't look to ripped. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

yeah, I would like to see him stay at a lighter weight.


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Franklin in Militich? And if so, that would mean they have Sylvia lt. heavyweight, Franklin middleweight, and Hughes welterweight. I may be wrong but I always see these cats in each others corners.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

now if we can just get liddel out of the lt. heavy spot and put another mfs fighter there!:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Militich all the way. nuff siad


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Adora said:


> Militich all the way. nuff siad


I think record and title wise Militech is definitely your best bet. After all, Lion's Den gets beat all of the time. But if Tito is going to start up his own camp he'd have some real badasses coming out: him and Dean Lister for starters, plus the possibility of Hamill and Bisping.

As for team Quest, they don't really have a dominant fighter in there right now. If Ed Herman does what he's capable of doing in the UFC then they might be a force again.


----------

